# Google- Q&A: Does fibre make IBS worse? - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Q&A: Does fibre make IBS worse?Times Online, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>A specialist in the Eighties couldn't find anything wrong, told me I had *irritable bowel syndrome* and suggested a high-fibre diet. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

